# STEP-BY-STEP: HR-21 to Wireless ON DEMAND



## Apostle10 (Jul 22, 2008)

The attachment included outlines the step-by-step procedure I used to successfully network a wireless connection for “On Demand” programming.

The procedure shows how I’ve configured a Linksys WAP54G Wireless-G Access Point (reconfigured as a bridge) to connect to my Linksys WAP54G Wireless-N router. I run Windows XP Pro on my main computer.

Once the WAP54G is configured and attached to the HR21-700, the device connects easily to the internet.


----------

